# new enclosed opinions pleaspleas



## spartan103 (Apr 25, 2015)

Not quit finished but here it is I'll be adding more substrate soon


----------



## Yutahji (May 15, 2015)

It looks like you used particle board?


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 24, 2015)

Is that a humidifier in the picture ? ?


----------

